# VG Heroine Tourney MATCH 11, CIRCUIT 1: Yuna vs. Naoto Shirogane



## Furious George (Mar 18, 2013)

*YUNA- FFX*

*VS.​*

*NAOTO- PERSONA 4*​
-------------------------

GROUND RULES AND DEALIES

-Poll is up for 2 days and no longer. No changing the vote once the results are locked.

- Matchups are made at random by me. No votes on BLANK vs. BLANK matches.

-Don't cheat and stuff. When you dupe the only one who ends up "the dupe" in the end is you. Think about that. 

-In the case of the a, the next user who posts the name of the heroine he/she prefers, regardless if he/she voted already, will decide who moves on.

-*Try* to be objective as possible.

*More information and list of entries *​
----------------------------

Never played a Persona game. Bleh


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2013)

When people die, Yuna dances.


----------



## Griever (Mar 18, 2013)

Kinda a hard one, but Yuna.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2013)

FFX-2 works against Yuna a lot. Not that she was particularly good in X but still.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> FFX-2 works against Yuna a lot. Not that she was particularly good in X but still.




*Spoiler*: __ 








I see nothing but improvements here.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

This is some BS.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

No, the BS came when Lulu beat Heather.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDQcuO_16aQ[/YOUTUBE]

Plus I prefer the way she looks in X.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2013)

I honestly wasn't a big fan of her look in X but to each their own.

And X-2 is...well, it's an acquired taste. I acquired some brain damage you see and had fun playing it.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 19, 2013)

FFX Yuna> X-2 Yuna. By far. 

I guess I prefer a vapid Priestess to a vapid Charlie's Angel.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 19, 2013)

I wouldn't describe either Yuna as vapid. She isn't that bright but vapid is going a bit far.

Now X-2 Rikku...that's another story.


----------

